
Serving Customers in New Ways: Walmart Begins Testing Associate Delivery - Nelkins
http://blog.walmart.com/innovation/20170601/serving-customers-in-new-ways-walmart-begins-testing-associate-delivery
======
Nelkins
Fun fact: the mobile app for associate delivery was written in F# using
Xamarin.

Source: I work at Jet, but not on this product.

